# Hanging out with dangerous people



## Plilybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi all. Have been reading your posts for a while so decided to join in. Currently I live in Washington state after living in Oregon, California, Texas, New York, and North Dakota (Air Force husband). I am a self taught knitter and am enjoying knitting daily since retiring. Have learned so much from everyone here already but found you are a dangerous group to hang out with (lol) since I am now knitting socks again, have made some cotton dish cloths, working on some knitted softies, and my Ravelry library has grown tremendously! I love doing color work and patterns that have cables in them - get bored if I don't have a challenge! Thanks for all the help I have received by reading everyone's posts so far and I look forward to learning a lot more from everyone here!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

welcome, stay warm and safe in this cold weather we all are having, and please post some pics of your works


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

So glad to have you join us-hope you enjoyed Texas when you were here.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

So pleased you've joined KP. Great to hear from you. Welcome from the UK.


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Ottawa, Ontario. Isn't this a great place to learn and meet people. Someone always has an answer to help those of us who need help.


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome from Oregon! Yes we are quite the dangerous group aren't we. Informative, fun, and sharing lovely tempting patterns, yarns and completed projects. Glad you are here.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome to KP from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome and you are right this group is really dangerous I spend way too much time reading instead of working on my projects LOL Enjoy all the great people here


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Plilybelle said:


> Hi all. Have been reading your posts for a while so decided to join in. Currently I live in Washington state after living in Oregon, California, Texas, New York, and North Dakota (Air Force husband). I am a self taught knitter and am enjoying knitting daily since retiring. Have learned so much from everyone here already but found you are a dangerous group to hang out with (lol) since I am now knitting socks again, have made some cotton dish cloths, working on some knitted softies, and my Ravelry library has grown tremendously! I love doing color work and patterns that have cables in them - get bored if I don't have a challenge! Thanks for all the help I have received by reading everyone's posts so far and I look forward to learning a lot more from everyone here!


We will fuel your addiction! 
:twisted:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Texas.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan! I'm sure you'll fit right in!


----------



## Plilybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone! What a great bunch of people!!


----------



## ruamink (Jan 21, 2015)

Welcome! I had to laugh at your post, Because I find this site addictive as well. I have found this group to be kind, helpful and skill in their field! Welcome aboard...


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Great place to hang out, enjoy.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome from Mich. I was raised in Calif. and lived for a while in K.C. Kansas. This is a great site for learning and just having fun with others. I'm a self taught crocheter, and learned to knit from my Cousin Mary Faye. Everyone here has something that connects us together. What a great feeling!! You'll love it.


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome you are going to fit right in here!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, and welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

A warm welcome from Lincolnshire, UK.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank your husband for his service. Welcome to KP!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome! Dangerous, yes, I SHOULD be knitting right now...


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad you joined us and have fun finding all kinds of things here!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome from another Washingtonian.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, and welcome from Wisconsin! I have a son who was in the USAF, and my son-in-law is currently USAF. They just relocated to Anchorage, and love it there. I'm looking forward to seeing some of your creations.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello and welcome from west Michigan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ruamink said:


> Welcome! I had to laugh at your post, Because I find this site addictive as well. I have found this group to be kind, helpful and skill in their field! Welcome aboard...
> 
> I sent you a personal message.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome to KP from the NW. I too live in WA and loved reading your post.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama! Yes, we can be a very dangerous group.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Tennessee ~


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Glad you joined and hope you enjoy


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome- no better activity than knitting and crocheting!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome! Seems we have lived in some of the same places (Washington, then Oregon...now between Oregon and California depending on weather) Seems that salesmen move almost as often as military.
I am "into" socks too. In fact...I am a "sock-a-holic" almost hate to be working on other projects...and if working other things...can hardly wait to get back to socks. My favorite way is to knit toe up, two at a time using Magic Loop technique.

And yes...very dangerous. You will develop the habit of collecting a huge stash.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow Washington native.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to KP from Pa.
Yes we are dangerous. We all have pointy sticks.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Bronx, NY.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome from centraI Illinois. Boy, you got that right, you won''t find a more dangerous place anywhere! But, we sure do have fun, glad to have you with us.

Fiona. &#128587;&#128587;&#128587;


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome! It sounds like we could learn from you.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome from another Washingtonian, via KY and MN, and this is the best place!! Great to find so many with same interests, and yeah! This makes it dangerous!

Dot


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from So. Calif.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Dangerous people indeed! They have me knitting socks for goodness sake. Lol My husband is retired Army. Welcome to KP. You already know how much fun it is and how much inspiration you will get from the great people here.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome from Ferndale WA ! (Up near the Canada / US border ) &#128522;


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep. This is a delightfully dangerous group. And we work with sharp pointy things!! Glad to have you as a part of it! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome from Maryland. You have moved around a lot. Glad you have decided to settle here with us. We may be dangerous but very friendly and helpful.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a known fact that addicts hang around together. Welcome.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello and Welcome from Grants Pass, Oregon !!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and a warm welcome from sunny Australia


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Hi Plilybelle and welcome from Ontario, Canada. This is just the best place to hang. :thumbup:


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Plilybelle, I think a number of us probably feel like you about this amazing group!!!!! Where in Washington state do you live? I visited there in 2011.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello from Oklahoma and welcome to KP. When and where were you in North Dakota? We were stationed in Minot (69-72) and Grand Forks (76-82), a total of 11 years.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome from Edgewood, Washington (about 25 miles south of Seattle). You are right, you can become totally addicted to this site. I cannot start my day without a cup of coffee and a visit to KP.


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome, and yes it is easy to want a lot of things that are posted here


----------



## antiquelilgal43 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes DANGEROUS & LOVABLE! That's our story and we are sticking to it. Welcome from Nevada!


----------



## Plilybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

Briegeen said:


> Plilybelle, I think a number of us probably feel like you about this amazing group!!!!! Where in Washington state do you live? I visited there in 2011.


We are in a little town half way between Portland Oregon and Seattle Washington- nice area but no local yarn stores (ugh!). Have to drive at least 30 or 40 miles to get any yarn other than at Michaels!


----------



## Plilybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

GrandmaNona said:


> Hello from Oklahoma and welcome to KP. When and where were you in North Dakota? We were stationed in Minot (69-72) and Grand Forks (76-82), a total of 11 years.


We were in Minot from 81-84. Wow 11 years in North Dakota is a long time (no offense to anyone in ND). Loved the nice people there but hated that extreme cold!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Plilybelle said:


> We are in a little town half way between Portland Oregon and Seattle Washington- nice area but no local yarn stores (ugh!). Have to drive at least 30 or 40 miles to get any yarn other than at Michaels!


Are you down south of Centralia?


----------



## Plilybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

Miss Pam said:


> Are you down south of Centralia?


Hi Miss Pam - yes we are in Winlock (just south of Centralia)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Plilybelle said:


> Hi Miss Pam - yes we are in Winlock (just south of Centralia)


It's nice down there, but you would definitely have to drive a ways to go to a LYS.


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Plilybelle,
Welcome from Montana! I spent most of my life in So Cal with lots of time visiting up Calif and into Oregon too.
You're right, you are joining a dangerous group! LOL!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia.&#128512;


----------



## caligrlknits (May 6, 2013)

Welcome from California! Had to grin I am also an Air Force bride I joined my husband in Minot after we married, 48 years ago next week. I was just 19 years old and had never lived outside California what a shock that assignment was. Retired and loving it. I have learned to much since I've been here it's a wonderful place to share and enjoy our art together.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome, wow you do socks!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't forget, we will encourage you to add to your stash.


----------



## Plilybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

don't know if I need much encouragement to add to my stash - I'm pretty much a self enabler (lol)! Thanks everyone.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from NYC!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

